
Show HN: Golang httpcache. Get a working HTTP-cache with only 3 line of code - bxcodec
https://github.com/bxcodec/httpcache
======
bxcodec
Hi there, I'm the maintainer of this library. I made a simple library in
Golang to ease the engineer if want to use http-cache on each call.

Current version: v1.0.0-beta with support to

\- Custom Cache Storage, in case people want to use their own custom storage

\- Default in-memory cache. For default storage, currently, it's supported
only for the in-memory cache.

\- Comply with RFC 7234. Yes, I try to comply with RFC 7234, TIL: Building
something with complies with the RFCs is a new challenge for me.

------
robertotambunan
Cool!

